# Owl Fingerless Mitts



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

http://simplyknitting.themakingspot.com/blog/corrected-pattern-from-simply-knitting-94-owl-fingerless-mitts-by-amanda-jones


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

thinking of trying these
What does T4Bpk and T4Fpk and T3F mean?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have made 3 pair of these this past week! I love them, and will be great Christmas gifts for the teachers I work with.


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

lotsagramgram said:


> thinking of trying these
> What does T4Bpk and T4Fpk and T3F mean?


After searching the Simply Knitting site and Google, I finally found out what these abbreviations mean...and guess what it was right here on KP!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116352-1.html

Many thanks to pin happy and jonibee.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for this link. I have the pattern for this in the magazine. I am going to knit these for my granddaughter. This is for the revised version. I am so glad to have the corrected version. You have saved me soooooo much aggravation.

thankyouthankyouthankyou....


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for doing the investigative work SharAnn. Now it makes sense to me. :idea:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

You're welcome EZ2 and lotsagramgram. Unfortunately I'm a lot better at searching for knitting solutions than the actual knitting.


----------



## HannahH68 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

